# What predators will go after my goat?



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 19, 2012)

Im trying to figure out how to set up the fencing. 
I know Coyotes, so we have a six foot fence being put up, but what about raccoons and fox's? Fisher cats and bear?
What else besides the Coyots tends to attack Goats?


----------



## elevan (Jun 19, 2012)

BlueMoonFarms said:
			
		

> Im trying to figure out how to set up the fencing.
> I know Coyotes, so we have a six foot fence being put up, but what about raccoons and fox's? Fisher cats and bear?
> What else besides the Coyots tends to attack Goats?


Raccoons are only a problem when it comes to transmitting rabies.

Fox are not a problem.

Not sure if Fisher cats would be a problem for mini goat kids or not.

Bear can certainly be a problem.

Coyote / wolves are definitely a concern / problem.

Mountain Lion / cougar / panther depending on what area of the country you're in.

Domestic dog is generally the biggest problem.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jun 19, 2012)

elevan said:
			
		

> BlueMoonFarms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so since we have Bear, fisher-cat, mountain-lion, and the occasional loose dog That means bury the fence, get electric fencing for outside, and make sure there "house" has a door. Awesome, thank you!


----------



## quiltnchik (Nov 23, 2012)

See my post above.  Dogs are a goat's #1 enemy.  I lost 2 pregnant does to my neighbor's dogs on Tuesday.  Both dogs were shot and killed.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Nov 23, 2012)

When we bought our first Nubians I asked the breeder what was the #1 predator of goats in Oklahoma.

He said he had problems with 2 legged kind and dogs.

DonnaBelle


----------



## HappyKnook (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah. My cousin's Nubian got killed by her sister's dogs.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok...I'm going to google it...but what the heck is a Fishers cat?! I've never heard of those before! 

*enabler alert * LGDs help against predation!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep. I agree with CocoNUT. You need to get yourself an LGD. A real LGD dog. I'm thinking Anatolian Shepherd. That should take care of all those issues.


----------



## secuono (Nov 23, 2012)

Dogs and anything larger than dogs you need to worry about. Anything smaller and it's not much of a thought unless they become desperate and there are newborns around w/o adults. 

Where you live also changes what will go after them. But a LGD can really help with anything that might come your way.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 23, 2012)

I am planning on getting an LGD, and with our hopeful land expansion to add a whole other 6 acres to our 4, we might end up getting two of them! 
Were looking at Great Pyrenees since my mom used to have them protecting her farm and 200 head of livestock. 
Just cross your fingers all goes well and we get them in the spring!


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 23, 2012)

*enabler alert* You can't have JUST ONE LGD! Trust me...I'm learning that the HARD way! 
While SOME people might be partial to the Anatolian Shepherds *ahem Straw*...others love the big fluffy Shars!  But GPs are good too! We all have our favorites...

Ooooh....I found videos on YouTube of Fishers Cats...man - those things are crazy! I was hoping -HOPING - the guy walking up to the fight between the grey fox and fishers cat would get attacked for being SO STUPID...but alas...I was disappointed! "Oh look...two WILD, VICIOUS animals tearing each other apart....I think I'll go CLOSER to get a better view, THEN pursue the WOUNDED fox (bleeding profusely) further into the woods following the fight and ask it if it's ok!" Are you kidding me?! Some people!


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Nov 23, 2012)

Me?? I don't favor any LGD breed. 





heheheheeeheheheheheheheh


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 24, 2012)

We mostly have problems with coyotes here.
I have also seen wild dogs running through the property when we first moved here (and didn't yet have any LGD's).
I've heard that the wild/stray dogs are the biggest threat.
I would agree with the others in getting a livestock guardian dog.


----------



## Blarneyeggs (Jan 28, 2013)

CocoNUT said:
			
		

> *enabler alert* You can't have JUST ONE LGD! Trust me...I'm learning that the HARD way!
> While SOME people might be partial to the Anatolian Shepherds *ahem Straw*...others love the big fluffy Shars!  But GPs are good too! We all have our favorites...
> 
> Ooooh....I found videos on YouTube of Fishers Cats...man - those things are crazy! I was hoping -HOPING - the guy walking up to the fight between the grey fox and fishers cat would get attacked for being SO STUPID...but alas...I was disappointed! "Oh look...two WILD, VICIOUS animals tearing each other apart....I think I'll go CLOSER to get a better view, THEN pursue the WOUNDED fox (bleeding profusely) further into the woods following the fight and ask it if it's ok!" Are you kidding me?! Some people!


*Seriously? No link posted?....I was looking forward to it...*


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 28, 2013)

Nobody mentioned that goats and sheep are the lowest thing on the food chain, well next to grass. Get a LGD


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> Nobody mentioned that goats and sheep are the lowest thing on the food chain, well next to grass. Get a LGD


uh guys this post is from last year, I just picked up two LGD puppys: http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=24186


----------



## CrazyFlocksters (Jan 28, 2013)

Sorry, missed the date.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jan 28, 2013)

FlockenCrazy said:
			
		

> Sorry, missed the date.


Ah no problem  Though very good point you had!


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 29, 2013)

Llamas work well as guard animals, except against grizzly bears.

I won't own an LGD because I'll want to keep him in the house and I've got 4 Malamutes already.


----------



## lilhill (Jan 29, 2013)

We have two Great Pyrs, one neutered male and a female.  When they feel a threat to their herd, they herd the goats up to the barn.  The female stays with them and the male goes after that perceived threat.  It is always a great feeling watching those two work as a team.  Our main threats are domestic dogs and coyotes.  Also, humans they don't know unless my husband or I are with them.


----------



## julieq (Feb 24, 2013)

Here in Southern Idaho we have wild dogs who run with the coyote packs and interbreed.  And also the occasional wolf through.  Thus far we haven't heard of any cougars or bears through our locale, but we've only lived here since Oct. 2011.  

We have HOT hot wire fencing around our goat pens, motion sensor lights and two large dogs kenneled right by them.  We talked to a tracker/hunter recently and he said that when we clean out the dog kennel to throw the 'cleanings' in a perimeter around the goat area.  That has worked thus far.  

We've actually had a few coyotes come through our back pasture mid day (not near the goat or chicken pens), and those are considered moving targets and shot on sight!


----------



## BrownSheep (Feb 24, 2013)

I'm also from Southern Idaho. We do have the dogs but I've never actually seen them with the coyotes, and for the most part in my area its just starving wild strays.  Those wolves do concern me...Every year they come farther and farther south.   They seem to also be pushing other things south like bears and moose. Not kidding there has been two or three bears seen around in the past couple years....SUPER WEIRD

If you live north of Shoshone there is a good chance a cougar may wander by sometime, but for the most part the cougars in S. ID tend to just roam and are rarely seen.


----------



## julieq (Feb 25, 2013)

BrownSheep said:
			
		

> I'm also from Southern Idaho. We do have the dogs but I've never actually seen them with the coyotes, and for the most part in my area its just starving wild strays.  Those wolves do concern me...Every year they come farther and farther south.   They seem to also be pushing other things south like bears and moose. Not kidding there has been two or three bears seen around in the past couple years....SUPER WEIRD
> 
> If you live north of Shoshone there is a good chance a cougar may wander by sometime, but for the most part the cougars in S. ID tend to just roam and are rarely seen.


We're about four miles north of the town of Shoshone.  Our neighbor, who has lived here a long time, said he's never seen a rattlesnake, but we saw two last summer on our property.  So wouldn't be surprised at all to see some other predators like a bear or cougar come through.

There is a small hillside, basically a ridge along the back of our ten acres, just outside our fence line.  Early last summer I watched about three or four coyotes, one large black dog or mix and one large reddish hued dog or mix together on the hillside.  Although usually during the day it's just one lone coyote through the property.  Fortunately we're here full time so we can keep an eye on the goats.


----------



## chicken pickin (Jul 25, 2013)

I see this thread is older but it never hurts to keep it going. I have a small property with chickens turkeys ducks goats and dogs(not LGD). This past week something has been here and killed 4 of my young roosters and early yesterday morn I swear it was a coyote I saw prowling the edge of my property near some chickens in quarantine. I ran out fast yelled and clapped my hands and it took off fast. Scary thought these animals in my yard since I have kids. Back to the goats, they have a 4 foot fence and a house that was doorless. I put a door covering on the house lastnight temporary until I can cut it to size and hinge it. Im nervous now because when I got goats I never thought to look into predators for goats. DH is going to go batty if I say one more time that something is going to get my animals. SO how does everyone get their goats to go in their house and stay in to shut the door. I had a struggle with them to stay in while I shut the door they won a few times. Will they just get used to it and finally go in and stay in?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Jul 25, 2013)

chicken pickin said:
			
		

> I see this thread is older but it never hurts to keep it going. I have a small property with chickens turkeys ducks goats and dogs(not LGD). This past week something has been here and killed 4 of my young roosters and early yesterday morn I swear it was a coyote I saw prowling the edge of my property near some chickens in quarantine. I ran out fast yelled and clapped my hands and it took off fast. Scary thought these animals in my yard since I have kids. Back to the goats, they have a 4 foot fence and a house that was doorless. I put a door covering on the house lastnight temporary until I can cut it to size and hinge it. Im nervous now because when I got goats I never thought to look into predators for goats. DH is going to go batty if I say one more time that something is going to get my animals. SO how does everyone get their goats to go in their house and stay in to shut the door. I had a struggle with them to stay in while I shut the door they won a few times. Will they just get used to it and finally go in and stay in?


Grain or treats to lure them in, and then close the door behind you. Eventually they will come to expect the grain and will shoot in and wait for you.
Thats my thought anyway.


----------



## AshleyFishy (Jul 25, 2013)

My biggest predator problem I've had was losing young goat kids to....hawks. They just swoop down and crush the poor things.


----------



## goatboy1973 (Aug 25, 2013)

We use guardian llamas. We have coyotes, foxes, coyote/ dog hybrids, domestic dogs, and turkey buzzards. Buzzards will attack a freshly born goat kid or a young kid that is a week or so old if the buzzard is hungry enough. We use 4x4 woven wire that's 5 ft. high with a strand of electric barbed wire at the top, one at about 3 ft. high, and one about 8 in. off the ground. We bury the first row of woven wire in the ground. We test the fence's integrity by putting the border collies in the new lot with food/ water and if they can't get out in a day or 2, the fence is predator resistant. Notice I said predator "resistant" and not "proof". No fence is predator proof, but that is why I have 2 huge llamas to take out any predator that is agile, smart, and persistent enough to breach our fencing. Llamas, especially 2 of them, can handle most any predator you throw at them and for the most part, they eat the same stuff and use the same meds as the goats. Win, win solution for us at Calfee Farms. www.calfeefarms.net


----------

